# Rahmen lackieren - Hammerite ... taugt das?



## headake (3. Juli 2010)

Bin dabei mir ne "Stadtschlampe" aufzubauen auf Basis eines CroMo Rahmens mit Starrgabel. Der hatte ettliche kleine Flugrostflecken. Habe die, an die ich rankam, abgeschliffen. Kleine Reste in engen Winkeln blieben aber!

Nun dachte ich mir, mit Hammerite kann ich dort drüber gehen und gleich den ganzen Rahmen damit pinseln (schwarz matt). Die Oberfläche darf auch gerne etwas ruppig aussehen, das ist mir sogar ganz lieb 


Nun frage ich mich aber wie es mit der Haltbarkeit aussieht. Hält so ein Lack dauerhaft ohne Risse o.Ä.? Wie (un)empfindlich ist die Oberfläche? Habe mal gelesen , die Beschichtung sei bei Hammerite sehr spröde und reißt gerne bei starken Vibrationen. Ist da was dran?


Wäre eine konventionelle Lackierung besser? Habe gehört es gibt auch Grundierungen die direkt auf Rost gehen. Dann Farblack und 2-3 Schichten Klarlack seidenmatt drüber.

Was ist haltbarer und unempfindlicher?


PS: Pulvern oder machen lassen kommt nicht in Frage, jeder Cent zählt.

Grüße Chris.


----------



## mete (3. Juli 2010)

Halten tut es schon, aber das Zeug ist eher zäh und weich und damit nicht besonders widerstandsfähig. Etwas besseres Günstiges fällt mir jetzt aber auch nicht ein...Heizungslack eventuell. Wenn Du bei Grundierung und Lack an Baumarktzeug denkst, vergiss es gleich. Das ist Schott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (3. Juli 2010)

mein tip...

rahmen komplett abschleifen so das keine übergänge mehr fühlbar sind, mit rostschutzgrund grundieren, nochmal schleifen und dann mit ein paar dosen gutem sprühlack behandeln.

kostet alles in allem nicht viel, ist aber mit arbeit verbunden.


----------



## Henny81 (3. Juli 2010)

hammerite bekommste nich klein, ich habe meine bremssättel am auto damit angestrichen und da geht nix ab
und wenn du das eh bissi unsauber haben willst was den anstrich angeht kannste da wohl nichts falsch machen weil wirklich gut lackieren lässts sich mit dem zeug wirklich nicht


----------



## headake (3. Juli 2010)

@mete: Ja, dachte da an den guten alten 500ml Rallye Lack 
Könnte natürlich auch mit nem 2 Komponenten Klarlack drüber gehen. Taugt das mehr?

@foenfrisur: Abgeschliffen ist er, jedoch nicht blank (bzw. nur punktuell blank). Nur welcher Lack ist gut?

@Henny: Ich habe damit mal ne Hebebühne getrichen, dort hat der Lack gut gehalten. Aber ob das beim Rahmen auch so gut hält?

Unsauber ist ok, aber Pinseltriche soll man nicht unbedingt sehen. Erfahrungsgemäß zieht sich der Hammerite Lack nach dem Auftragen recht gut glatt. Notfalls überarbeite ich die erreichbaren Flächen nochmal mit ner Lackierwalze.


----------



## foenfrisur (3. Juli 2010)

headake schrieb:


> @foenfrisur: Abgeschliffen ist er, jedoch nicht blank (bzw. nur punktuell blank). Nur welcher Lack ist gut?




wenn du keine billigst noname plörre kaufst, dann sollte alles andere ausreichen.
grundierung zum pinseln reicht. damit einmal schön satt vorlackieren.
dann nochmal schleifen bis es glatt wie ein babyarsch ist.
schleifen geht nass am besten. auf geeignetes schleifpapier achten (steht hinten drauf!)

zum lackieren kannst du ruhig dieses ralley-schwarz nehmen, so es denn kein nonamezeugs ist. 
achten musst du nur darauf, auf welchem lösemittel die farben aufbauen.

immer bei einem system bleiben! sonst gibts eine böse überraschung 

also wenn z.B. kunstharzbasis, dann alles auf kunstharzbasis kaufen. und möglichst von einer marke.


ich arbeite grad nen miele-oldtimer auf und habe auch seidenmatt kunstharzsprühlack eingesetzt. das ergebnis ist super.
steckt aber auch einiges an vorarbeit drin. und ich bin gelernter maler und lackierer.
habe also von daher auch ne gewisse vorkenntnis.


----------



## headake (4. Juli 2010)

Kann ich denn die Rostschutzgrundierung auf noch vorhandenen Oberflächenrost streichen? Oder muß der 100%ig entfernt werden? Kann ich direkt auf den Altlack gehen, oder muß der komplett runter?
(könnte ja sein, daß der neue Lack den Alten angreift).

Welchen Klarlack empfiehlst du? 2 Komponenten Lack oder reicht auch "gewöhnlicker" KL aus dem Baumarkt? Wieviele Schichten Klarlack, 2 oder 3?


----------



## foenfrisur (4. Juli 2010)

wenn alles wirklich fest und glatt ist, sollte das kein problem sein.

klarlack nimmste entsprechend dem system was du von grundauf verwendest.
bei diesem einfachem ralleysprüchlack langt entsprechender klarlack aus dem gleichen system. zwei dünne schichten aus der dose sauber aufgetragen, reichen auf jeden fall.

das beste ergebnis bekommst du, wenn du zwischen den lackierschritten mit 600-800er nass schleifst.
oder halt nass in nass lackieren. aber da musste drauf achten das du keine läufer produzierst 

zwischen farb und klarlack auf jeden fall nochmal anschleifen.


----------



## headake (4. Juli 2010)

Also nochmal konkret, Rostschutzgrundierung geht direkt auf Rost?


Dann nehm ich doch sprühbare Grundierung und schleife die nicht ab. Ich will ja eh einen matten Endlack haben, da kann die Oberfläche ruhig rau sein.

Wiegesagt, es darf ruff aussehen, nur nicht rattig 


Welche Mengen Farblack bzw. Klarlack brauche ich?


----------



## foenfrisur (4. Juli 2010)

da die grundierung ne grundierung ist, würde ich sie ruhig anschleifen bevor sie überlackiert wird.
sollte auch eh erstmal komplett durchhärten bevor was anderes draufkommt, dann kannste sie auch verfnünftig bearbeiten bevor ne neue schicht lack drauf kommt.

aber ich würde lieber ne grundierung zum streichen nehmen, die aus der sprühdose ist sehr dünn und deckt evtl nicht alles ab, bzw. füllt nicht alle kratzer und riefen aus. ne kleine dose lack kostet zudem ungefähr das selbe wie ne dose sprühlack und ist ergiebiger.

ich habe für nen alten miele stahlrahmen ein wenig grundierung und drei dosen sprühlack gebraucht. klarlack war da noch nicht dabei...der kommt später noch.
aber dieser rahmen soll auch weitere 60 jahre gut im lack stehen.


----------



## headake (4. Juli 2010)

Also wenn du 3 Dosen Farblack fÃ¼r einen Rahmen gebraucht hast, dann dÃ¼rfte man sicher 6 Dosen Klarlack brauchen (da 2 Schichten). HÃ¤tte gedacht daÃ ich da mit maximal 2 Dosen FL und 4 Dosen KL hinkomme.


Eins ist klar, das kommt mich deutlich teuerer als mit Hammerite ... eine Dose Hammerite 750ml ca. 13â¬ ... 3mal 500ml FL + 6mal 500ml KL + Grund. 250-300ml ca. 70â¬ (grob geschÃ¤tzt  ) ... puh!

Da bekomm ich fast schon nen Rahmen + Starrgabel mit intakter Lackierung ... hmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (4. Juli 2010)

ich habe für ne kiste mit 12 sprühdosen bei ebay knapp 30EUR gezahlt (incl. Porto). dabei hatte ich die freie farbwahl.
einzig die grundierung hab ich für 6EUR im baumarkt gekauft, weil ich da nur ne kleine dose brauchte.

zudem habe ich die drei dosen für mehrere schichten und einige kleinteile wie kettenkasten und schutzbleche gebraucht . eine dose langt locker für eine komplette lackierung. die lackschicht ist dann allerdings recht dünn.
für ein stadtradl sollte das aber ausreichen wnen man zweimal drübergeht...


----------



## headake (4. Juli 2010)

Gut, es soll ein Stadtradel werden, sprich es soll möglichst günstig sein. Aber chic darf dennoch sein. Den rauen Lack möchte ich ja eher wegen dem Stil auf den ich aus bin. Möchte auch die anderen Komponenten matt und unauffällig halten. Eben dezent aber hart.

Wird ein 26" SSP (48-19) auf ner Sram T3 Nabe (mit Rücktritt) und nur einer V-Brake Vorne. Dazu ein paar Conti Sport Contact 1.6 ... mehr nicht 



Also erstmal danke für die Hilfe!

Werde dann Montag die Dose Hammerite zum Baumarkt zurücktragen und Lackspray kaufen.


----------



## bastl-axel (4. Juli 2010)

Dunkelrote Rostschutzgrundierung (nicht die Graue) auf Restrost draufsprühen und trocknen lassen. Sieht man am nachlassendem Glanz, dauert maximal eine halbe Stunde. Sicherheitshalber noch eine halbe Stunde nachtrocknen lassen. Dann ohne extra anzuschleifen Farbe in mehreren Schichten draufspühen. Wenn noch Klarlack drüber soll (Warum?) direkt auf die leicht angetrocknete Farbe drauf. Auch 2K-Lacke lasen sich ohne extra anzuschleifen innerhalb von einem Tag noch überlackieren.


----------



## bastl-axel (4. Juli 2010)

mete schrieb:


> ...aber das Zeug ist eher zäh und weich und damit nicht besonders widerstandsfähig.


Gerade deshalb ist es doch erst recht geeignet. Harter Lack platzt bei Steinschlag einfach ab. Deshalb ist eine Kunststoff-Beschichtung auch besser als eine Lackierung (ohne Plastifizierer), weil sie weicher ist und deshalb nachgiebiger gegenüber mechanischen Belastungen wie Steine oder ein abgerutschter Schraubendreher.


----------



## headake (4. Juli 2010)

Ist diese Grundierung denn auch als Basis eines auf Wasser basierenden Lackes geeignet? (diese Baumarktlacke sind ja eigentlich immer auf Wasserbasis)


Tja, warum Klarlack? Dachte eigentlich der ist wiederstandsfähiger als der Farblack alleine. Ist das nicht so?



Wie ist Hammerite eigentlich zusammengesetzt? Soweit ich weis ist das ja ein mehrteiliger Kombinationslack. Dürfte ja im Grunde nicht viel anders sein als eine gewöhnliche Lackierung (nur eben all-in-one)?


Bin aber noch immer verunsichert ob ich es mit Hammerite versuchen soll.


----------



## bastl-axel (4. Juli 2010)

Klarlack ist derselbe Lack wie Farbiger, nur ohne Farbpigmente.
Spraydosen mit wasserlöslichem Lack sind mir nicht bekannt, nur  solche zum streichen oder mit einer Lackierpistole zu verarbeitende sind immer öfter wasserlöslich.
Wasserlöslichen Lack kann man auf jeden Untergrund sprühen, weil er ja keine Lösungsmittel, Verdünnung oder Härter (Spezialverdünnung) enthält. Diese Zusatzstoffe griefen eventuell eine empfindlichen Untergrund an, nicht der Lack.
Ausserdem wurde schon alles gesagt. Mach also, was du willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headake (4. Juli 2010)

Gut, danke!

Werde noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen ...


----------



## mete (5. Juli 2010)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Gerade deshalb ist es doch erst recht geeignet. Harter Lack platzt bei Steinschlag einfach ab. Deshalb ist eine Kunststoff-Beschichtung auch besser als eine Lackierung (ohne Plastifizierer), weil sie weicher ist und deshalb nachgiebiger gegenüber mechanischen Belastungen wie Steine oder ein abgerutschter Schraubendreher.



Nö, so einfach ist es nicht. Das extrem weiche Zeug schert bei kleinen Belastungen ziemlich einfach ab, zudem kommen leichter Kratzer rein. Bei Pulverbeschichtungen ist das ganz genauso, die sind zwar schlagfester, aber bezüglich kleiner Kratzer viel empfindlicher (weil weicher) und sehen damit recht schnell matt aus. Abgesehen davon ist gut gemachter Nasslack hisnsichtlich der Schlagfestigkeit vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## bastl-axel (5. Juli 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist gut gemachter Nasslack hinsichtlich der Schlagfestigkeit vollkommen ausreichend.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Obwohl, den Lack etwas dicker lackiert und ca 5% Elastifizierer rein, ähnlich der Grundierung bei neuen Autos in Steinschlagbereichen (Haube und Frontblech) und du brauchst keine Kunststoffbeschichtung. Die ist aber billiger, aber dafür lässt sich eine Lackierung ausbessern.


----------



## Dan_Oldb (5. Juli 2010)

Hm, einen Rahmen pulverbeschichten kommt hier ca. 40-60 Euro, bei einem einfachen Stadtradrahmen eher 40 als 60 Euro. Vorrausgesetzt, man erledigt alle Vorarbeiten selbst. Sprich alles abbauen, abkleben, reinigen. Da lohnt es sich m.M. nach nicht den Rahmen selber zu streichen/sprühen.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juli 2010)

http://frickwork.eshop.t-online.de/...&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&Locale=de_DE

Ich habe das fürn gepäckträger verwendet. und noch ne dose klarlack drüber. hält super.

fürn rahmen brauchste mind 2 dosen.


----------



## headake (5. Juli 2010)

So, da bin ich wieder. Das Hammerite habe ich zum Laden zurÃ¼ckgebracht und stattdessen Rostschutzgrundierung und SprÃ¼hlack (als Endlack!) auf Acrylbasis gekauft -> BELTON SPECTRAL (schwarz matt)

Habe grundiert und nun etwa 800ml Farblack auf Rahmen und Gabel aufgetragen. Denke drÃ¼ber nach noch ne 3te Dose drÃ¼ber zu ziehen. 

Ich hoffe das hÃ¤lt jetzt auch. Man sagte mir im Laden, dieser Lack sei flexibler und schlagfester als der billigere Ralley Lack. Wenn der Mist aber nicht hÃ¤lt, werde ich die Kiste wieder abbauen und pulvern lassen.
Ist in den 40-60â¬ auch Sandtrahlen drin? Vermute nicht. Was wÃ¼rde das wenn, extra kosten?


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juli 2010)

schau mal bei der diakonie potsdam 60 euro wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Dan_Oldb (5. Juli 2010)

headake schrieb:


> Ist in den 40-60 auch Sandtrahlen drin? Vermute nicht. Was würde das wenn, extra kosten?


Nein, ist es nicht. Was das kosten würde weiss ich auch nicht, und würde dir wohl auch nicht viel bringen. Die Preise schwanken ganz erheblich von Laden zu Laden, da musst du in deiner Gegend mal rumfragen.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## headake (5. Juli 2010)

Gut, werde dann ggf. mal rumfragen. Aber erst mal sehen wie der Lack hält wenn er ausgehärtet ist. Habe mir zusätzlich ein Probstück lackiert, da kann ich mal testen was der Lack aushält.

Die Oberfläche ist wirklich sauber geworden. In meinen Augen siehts nicht mal selbstgemacht aus. Auf Wunsch gibts Fotos.

Bis dann.

Grüße Chris


----------



## headake (14. Juli 2010)

So, hat sich etwas verzögert ... aber hier noch die Ergebnisse:

















Und im Ganzen ...





Macht ne Menge Spass das Gerät. 
Und nochmal besten Dank an alle Helfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa17569 (16. Juli 2010)

sieht doch gut aus , ist das jetzt hammerite.
hatte gedacht hammerite wäre wie hammerschlaglack.
den kenn ich noch aus meine ausbildung vor 20 undn bißchen jahren.
könnte mir auch nen rahmen in dem blau bzw grün vorstellen.
hat jemand sowas , das man sich mal sowas anschauen könnte?


----------



## headake (17. Juli 2010)

Hi,

nein das ist eine Lackierung mit gewöhnlichem Kunstharzlack. Aufgrund der Empfehlungen habe ich mich gegen Hammerite entschieden. Habe einfache Sprühdosen aus dem Baumarkt genommen. Das Ergebnis sieht man oben und die Haltbarkeit ist überraschend gut.

Hammerite ist zwar bekannt durch den Hammerschlag Effektlack bekannt, aber es gibt auch gewöhnliche glatte Lacke ohne Effekt.


----------

